# Initiation coming. What to expect?



## Breakingstereotypes (Jan 19, 2018)

Good afternoon,

I was elected into the lodge this past Tuesday and my initiation is set for Monday, Feb. 5. What can I expect before, during and after?

Is there any material that can be retained before hand? What’s the next immediate steps afterwards?

Fraternally yours,
John.


----------



## David612 (Jan 19, 2018)

I’d say avoid reading anything for now untill you have been initiated, once you have been initiated you will have plenty to read up on and your attention will be pulled in many directions


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 19, 2018)

Put your care into the hands of friends and trust that they will take good care of you.  Because when they were candidates those before took good care of them.  This is the shared experience we have all been through and it starts with trusting something greater than yourself.  In this case the lodge as a step along the way to a higher form of trust.  Trusting us shows us you are worthy to be trusted.  Taking care of you when you are new shows you we are worthy to be trusted.

Please don't look for the ritual.  That's like a child searching for where Christmas presents are hidden.  It ruins the emotional impact that comes with the surprise.  Pus it's an act that shows you think us unworthy of being trusted and so you are unworthy of our trust.

Any reading you wish on Masonic history or philosophy is fine.

After your degree there is study work.  The amount of effort for each degree is similar to one lower division undergraduate course for each degree.  Degrees are earned not just given.  Until you have completed the study work for all three degrees, please just focus on that.  After, there is a world of choices.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 19, 2018)

Nothing really for you to do. The Brothers will take care of everything from this point. Just relax and enjoy it.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 19, 2018)

Confirm dress code for the evening.

Show up on time.

Try to listen to the words during the degree.

Enjoy yourself.


----------



## MarkR (Jan 20, 2018)

Pay absolutely no attention to anyone who starts trying to give you some nonsense about a goat.  There is no goat.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jan 20, 2018)

Just relax and enjoy the evening..... Other than whats been mentioned above there is nothing more you need to do.


----------



## LK600 (Jan 20, 2018)

I can think of nothing to add that dfreybur already didn't (he put it perfectly).  Maybe I can add this.  Pay attention, but do not do so at the expense of the moment.  Enjoy yourself.  You are only initiated once.  I wish you the best.  AJ


----------



## Breakingstereotypes (Jan 20, 2018)

MarkR said:


> Pay absolutely no attention to anyone who starts trying to give you some nonsense about a goat.  There is no goat.


Haha, I was looking forward to riding the goat... Darn it


----------



## Matt L (Jan 20, 2018)

Don't look anything up on the internet, stay off youtube.  Show up on time, enjoy the meal and put your trust in your lodge.  Keep your ears open and enjoy the ride. Congratulations.  Report back.


----------



## frehm (Jan 23, 2018)

Don't read or google ANYTHING at all.

Go there with an open mind.

Be yourself.

Think.

I wish you a wonderful experience. Keep us updated!


----------



## Bloke (Jan 23, 2018)

All very good advice. Turn up on time dressed appropriately and very importantly - relax and listen. They only other insider tip (and it is serious) is dont drink 2 litres of water before you walk in, and do go to the toilet before you do...depending on the jurisdiction, you'll be in the lodge room for 1-2 hours and its not a good place to find yourself busting !


----------



## Breakingstereotypes (Jan 23, 2018)

Bloke said:


> All very good advice. Turn up on time dressed appropriately and very importantly - relax and listen. They only other insider tip (and it is serious) is dont drink 2 litres of water before you walk in, and do go to the toilet before you do...depending on the jurisdiction, you'll be in the lodge room for 1-2 hours and its not a good place to find yourself busting !



My friend,  that is a rule that has long been followed by myself at concerts, social gatherings, etc. I once had to hold for about three hours and I believe I learned my lesson that one night. Thanks for the advice and can't wait to get going!


----------



## Keith C (Jan 24, 2018)

I can only echo what others have said.  The emphasis for me is what LK600 mentioned.  Pay attention to what is said, but not at the expense of what you feel / experience.  You will hear and learn it all again, but will only freshly experience it once.


----------



## David612 (Jan 24, 2018)

Also try to get to the next first degree in your area once you have been initiated, basically it’s like standing in front of a wave, some will hit you but so much will flow past.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 24, 2018)

wear your "Chaps".....LOL, But seriously if you are so curious to gain more knowledge refer to your bible and read the book of "Ruth" a world of knowledge there...and understand it.. It's not a book that take a week to read...I share...


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 24, 2018)

That "GOAT" name is Billy...


----------



## Breakingstereotypes (Jan 24, 2018)

acjohnson53 said:


> wear your "Chaps".....LOL, But seriously if you are so curious to gain more knowledge refer to your bible and read the book of "Ruth" a world of knowledge there...and understand it.. It's not a book that take a week to read...I share...


My chaps? care to elaborate?


----------



## David612 (Jan 24, 2018)

Clearly his jurisdiction has some lax dress code..
He’s just being silly


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 24, 2018)

no, It's just a joke...


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 25, 2018)

Breakingstereotypes said:


> My chaps? care to elaborate?



The degrees are solemn events.  The social activity before and after, not so much.  We're family and we kid around like it.  Pun intended.


----------

